# Who is your same sex celebrity crush?



## AmspHillips (Sep 22, 2020)

mine is Michelle Keegan


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Mariska Hargitay! My girl crush


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

Nicole Kidman!


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Melania Trump.

When I grow up, I want to look just like her. 😁


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Leighton Meester.
Emma Watson.
Hmm I know I have a lot more but I can’t think right now.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Oh I think that Kendall Jenner is gorgeous.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Seems we're short on confident heterosexual men here. So I'll go.

Ryan Reynolds. And not just because of his wife. I don't care where you stable your pony, that man's a stallion.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Cletus said:


> Seems we're short on confident heterosexual men here. So I'll go.
> 
> Ryan Reynolds. And not just because of his wife. I don't care where you stable your pony, that man's a stallion.


We've done a thread similar before where I named mine. Or maybe it was a normal celeb crush thread and I just threw in which guys I think are good looking also. 😄


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Mmmmmmmm I love hearing guys talking about who their biggest man crush is. Anybody that knows me (and now you guys lucky you 😂 ) knows that my biggest fantasy is happening to walk up on some manly beefy straight guys who happened to get drunk out of their minds one night and ended up on each other’s schlongs. Then they wake up horrified and have to carry the secret to their graves.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Vin Diesel.

He's a much bigger Dungeons and Dragons nerd than I am.

He's also another middle age dude in pretty good shape.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Johnny Depp. 

Versatility, and a large helping of crazy. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I freaking love Salma Hayek!

Unfortunately I'm a strawberry blond Jewish white woman so I'll never look like her....lol.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Anybody Latina lol...maybe Jennifer Lopez how she looks now.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Henry Cavill


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Henry Cavill
> 
> View attachment 72268


Hmmm.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Piper Perabo


----------



## MDYankee70 (Oct 25, 2020)

Not sure if men can post on here. I’m new so forgive me and feel free to delete me, but I saw this post and I chuckled and I just had to stop by. It’s an awesome question. Anyway, mine is:

Brad Pitt

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Cletus said:


> Seems we're short on confident heterosexual men here. So I'll go.
> 
> Ryan Reynolds. And not just because of his wife. I don't care where you stable your pony, that man's a stallion.


Ryan Reynolds, if I had to pick. 

Versatile, from The Proposal to Deadpool. The sense of humor is there.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

RR is mostly a typecast. Not that there's anything wrong with that.. He is good at that character. I don't see him as a particularly versital actor tho. He is a handsome man, for sure. Good mix of pretty, and rugged. 

I thought Andrew Lincoln with the longer hair was handsome. Like season 3-6 Rick Grimes.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> RR is mostly a typecast. Not that there's anything wrong with that.. He is good at that character. I don't see him as a particularly versital actor tho. He is a handsome man, for sure. Good mix of pretty, and rugged.
> 
> I thought Andrew Lincoln with the longer hair was handsome. Like season 3-6 Rick Grimes.


In a world where Tom Hanks with washboard abs gets pegged by Morena Baccarin and brings Blake Lively to our awkward but oh so satisfying threesome, he gets the nod.

Until then ...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Might be cliche but Chris Hemsworth especially the shape he was in when the first Thor movie came out.

I was definitely impressed.


----------

